# Low Carbon PC



## Joanne K (Jul 17, 2008)

Hey everyone,

A PC support place I saw advertised near me had this wicked 'Low Carbon' PC idea. However I'm not sure of the technical stuff. What do you think? Here's their web site:

http://www.homepc-fix.co.uk/pages/low_carb.htm

Thanks in advance!

J


----------



## V0lt (Sep 14, 2002)

I'm not positive of this, but I would assume that the company is referring to this motherboard, combined probably with a fanless video card and an 80+ certified power supply.

The wooden components, I would have to say, are probably mostly for show. They have to be manufactured just like plastic components do, so the carbon output will just be shifted from the plastic molding equipment (and the plastic itself) to the wood production, finishing, cutting, and sanding. 

I don't know why they listed the AMD64 as the processor, because the only gigabyte high-efficiency motherboards I know of are all LGA775 (intel core 2, etc).

Anyway, if the system is the way I would picture it, you could very easily build the thing yourself. Maybe you could circumvent VAT in the process? I don't know how those things work since I live across the pond 

I do think that ultra-efficient computers are going to be the future, as well as a resurgence in centralized servers with low powered or even dumb terminals for end user access. We could have powerful home servers with multiple terminals in our houses - this would be a great way to put all the media in one place, and with the centralization you could have things such as data redundancy (with RAID) become more practical. 

Anyway, just a short rant from me about the future of computers in general


----------

